# Do we still need acpid any more?

## Xamindar

Ever sense I think kernel 2.6.23 the /proc/acpi/event interface has been deprecated in the kernel.  I was just thinking it has been probably almost a year sense that change and acpid has still not been updated to reflect the new location - something that should have probably been fixed within a month. So is acpid even used any more? There must be something replacing this little tool as it appears dead on the development side.  It's a little annoying to have to keep enabling a "deprecated" kernel option on a gentoo machine that has up-to-date software on it.

----------

## avx

Well, acpid-1.08 is out and afaik, it addresses this problem amongst some others - don't know, why it isn't in portage, though. See this bug and this bug for a little more info and an ebuild.

Allthough I don't like, that a deprecated interface is used, living without acpid would cause me a lot more headaches  :Sad: 

----------

## Sadako

I believe hal is supposed to replace acpid completely?

Anyways, I have no interest in hal, so I'm going to try a patched acpid  1.0.8 as suggested in the bugs ph030 linked to.

----------

## avx

Finally, after acpid-1.08 is out for more than a half year and still hasn't been bumped in portage, now there's finally a reason and someone already filed the corresponding bug, so I hope this will be fixed fast and we're getting this patched version, so we don't need the deprecated /proc/acpi-stuff anymore.

----------

## Hypnos

I use acpid to handle my Thinkpad radio special key events.  I have a script which turns on/off the bluetooth device and launches/kills the bluetooth system services.  Perhaps in the future a bluetooth manager will respond to HAL events and do the right think (like the GNOME power manager and networkmanager), in which case I won't need acpid.

I run acpid at boot level and HAL at default level; this way, HAL doesn't block the ACPI proc file, and acpid forwards unhandled events to HAL.

----------

## avx

Just looked at the bug again  *Quote:*   

> ------- Comment #9 From Peter Alfredsen 2009-05-03 09:27:03 0000 [reply] ------- 
> 
> +*acpid-1.0.10 (03 May 2009)
> 
> +
> ...

 Thank you very much, loki_val.

----------

## Hypnos

This acpid upgrade seems to have increased my battery life:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5738432.html#5738432

----------

## toralf

KDE-3.5.10 (klaptop_daemon) still uses /proc/acpi/event , or ?

----------

## javaJake

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> I believe hal is supposed to replace acpid completely?

 ...and hal is deprecated in favor of udev, in Ubuntu Karmic at least. One by one the layers collapse.  :Razz: 

----------

